# Advice on my new Syrian hamster please!



## lilimisslisa (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I bought my gorgeous new hamster Spike on Saturday and I just have a few things that I need help with if anyone can help?
(I had hamsters years ago as a kid but didn't really know much just liked them and they seemed happy and lived until they were almost 3!)

The first thing is that Spike seems very nervous (he's about 8 weeks old so I know he's young) so I am taking the whole handling/taming thing very slow and am introducing my hand slowly to him...I have had a few bites nothing major though and he hasn't broken the skin so I think he's just nibbling to see what I am! Anyway my first question is is there anything else I can do to make him feel less nervous and want to be held? Also when he walked onto my hand I could really feel his heartbeat and he was almost vibrating but not shaking that I could see...is this normal?

The other thing is that I can't see anywhere in his cage that he has been using as a toilet i.e a wet corner and I do remember that hamsters always tend to use one particular spot, is this the case? I know he has been to the toilet in his house is this normal? 

Sorry for all the questions I just want to make sure he is as happy as possible! Thanks


----------



## Jacquittouch (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there, you could try very gently stroking your hamster with a small soft paintbrush or (clean) soft feather. This will help him to become a little less nervous, as going straight in with your hand can be a little scary...I work in the Tellington Touch method and you can see a picture of this being done on my web page Home - The Tellington Touch London Based in ttouch for all animals. Hope this helps!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wouldn't that method just wind him up? Like he would want a stick poking at him or a feather to chase and bite. Infact it could teach him to bite when you do go in to pick him up.

This is what I'd do.
Wash your hands before touching your hamster making sure there dry. This way they won't smell of food etc.
Rub a little of his substrate on your hands so you smell like him.
Then offer the back of your hand so he knows your there that you don't startle him.
Then gently scoop him into your hands and bring him close to your body.
Then gently place him in his cage with your hand flat so he can walk off your hand and onto his cage floor. Keep repeating this till he realises your hand isn't so bad after all. Then sit with him on the sofa gently stroking him and talking to him all the while you do this.

Works for me!


----------



## lilimisslisa (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips...I am hoping that with time and effort he will be comfortbale being handled

Just a quickie on the vibrating feeling when he walked on my hand, is this normal?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You could also feed him something like yogurt off of a spoon so he learns to associate you with tasty treats.

He might of been shivering, very excited or nervous.


----------



## Jacquittouch (Mar 7, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Wouldn't that method just wind him up? Like he would want a stick poking at him or a feather to chase and bite. Infact it could teach him to bite when you do go in to pick him up.
> 
> This is what I'd do.
> Wash your hands before touching your hamster making sure there dry. This way they won't smell of food etc.
> ...


just to say, I haven't had the experience of the feather or brush winding them up to be honest. Although I can see that you might see it that way. Its the way in which you calmly stroke them that's important though.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Jacquittouch said:


> just to say, I haven't had the experience of the feather or brush winding them up to be honest. Although I can see that you might see it that way. Its the way in which you calmly stroke them that's important though.


I've tried stroking one of my very laid back rats with a feather and she just tried to rip it to shreds. Most rodents will hunt, and a feather is too much like what they would hunt.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

You could also try sitting in the bath (with the plug in) with Spike, that way he can walk all over you to work out you aren't scary and you aren't at risk of dropping him, or running away 

Also can I ask what cage you have him in? Sometimes the type of cage can have an effect of hammies behaviour 






ETA: completely irrelevant to the thread but I just noticed this was my 5000th post


----------



## lilimisslisa (May 10, 2012)

Thanks again for any advice it really is appreciated! He is in a Ferplast Laura cage which I read was apparently great for Syrian hamsters?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Syrian hamsters require a cage size of 80cm x 50cm x 50cm that's length,depth and height.
I think the Laura cage is quite small??


----------



## lilimisslisa (May 10, 2012)

Mmm I was told it was good by 4.different places and it's even advertised as a Syrian hamster cage? I will investigate further I think!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

A lot of cages are advertised for species that they are not suitable for. For example, Rotastack for hamsters and the Pennine rat cages for rats. A good cage for your hammy would be a Ferplast Mary or one of the ZooZone type cages.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

lilimisslisa said:


> Thanks again for any advice it really is appreciated! He is in a Ferplast Laura cage which I read was apparently great for Syrian hamsters?


The Laura is only 46x29.5cm unfortunately that is far too small for a syrian, you won't be able to fit a suitable sized wheel (minimum 8" wheel) in that cage 

Syrians should be in a cage 80cm x 50cm x 50cm as bare minimum, zoozone 2's (with a meshed lid) or Hamster Heavens are good cages for a syrian.

Unfortunately a lot of cages marketed for certain species aren't actually suitable


----------



## lilimisslisa (May 10, 2012)

I am so annoyed now as I specifically asked when I bought him would it be suitable and was told 100% it was! Angry phone call tomorrow!!!


----------

